

Old but Gold: Paul Buchheit at Startup School 2008 [video] - ptomalsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZxP0i9ah8E

======
ptomalsky
Kinda funny to see Paul Buchheit talk about Friendfeed being the real deal and
ragging on companies which flip for 20 million! (Obviously things change and
I'm not trying to disparage Paul but it is funny)

